# question about free diving and spearfishing



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey everyone i was just corious do u gotta have a special permit or anything to spearfish while free diving or snorkling never done it but would love to try cant afford to take diving classes so this is the only way i can do it ..???


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You don't need a certification to free dive. You do, however, need a standard saltwater fishing license to spearfish. Classes and certifications are offered to freedivers who want to learn advanced techniques and increase bottom time and depth.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Not a whole lot of shallow reefs in this area, though. That's why most spearfishermen in this area dive on scuba, which you do need to take a certification class.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> Not a whole lot of shallow reefs in this area, though. That's why most spearfishermen in this area dive on scuba, which you do need to take a certification class.


Wut if u chummed the fish up higher in the watter collum or is that just askin for problems with toothy critters...


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Do a search on YouTube on shallow water blackouts..must see/know info


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Chumming works great. Just be ready when he shows up. Always dive with a buddy, one up one down. Watch him/her all the way until they get to the surface. Read the regs, if youre wanting to go off the beach there is a lot of red tape. But just be careful, have fun, and pay attention. Always take a little surface stop after deep or repetative shallow dives, about 15 or 20 breaths to get some good clean air in your lungs. If youre spearfishing, practice with your reel or floatline. Reels are good, always keep the drag lose on them and use your hand as the brake. Watch out for getting tangeled. Floatlines are also good, its nice becasue they float but just watch out for tangles on you.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> You don't need a certification to free dive. You do, however, need a standard saltwater fishing license to spearfish. Classes and certifications are offered to freedivers who want to learn advanced techniques and increase bottom time and depth.


Where do you take the advanced tech free diving classes.and what do the consist of?


----------

